# MATURE Talk about Sex



## alonsyalonso (Sep 5, 2008)

ermm... I have a girlfriend and i really really like her and if you've read the top
I think you'll know what i'm talking about, I really like her *really* erm so i'd like to talk about it and consider it, plz talk about it, I need to understand what i'm about to do, i'm high on the detail, and don't mind talking about it, and I *will* be wearing a condom, 
BTW if i come across mentally disturbed then sorry, plz no nasty comments i'm nervous as it is.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, how old are you, and your girlfriend? Does she want to have sex too or is it just you?
also it'll be probably be clumsy and awkward but every first time for anything is like that :v


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 5, 2008)

Great, fine. You guys have fun, stay safe and all but why exactly did we need to know about this?

I mean, I might wank off tonight. Thing is, I'm not about to tell you all, with a rub-by-rub account of what fantasy I'm having, how long it lasted and how much sperm was produced. Neither am I going to consult you lot on whether I should do it in the shower or on the toilet.

Modesty is a lovely thing, no?


----------



## Altmer (Sep 5, 2008)

let's keep sex details to the couples shall we


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 5, 2008)

That's great! I don't care! Have fun with your underage sex! 8D 

ps I will laugh
_I will laugh_


----------



## Eevee (Sep 5, 2008)

this thread is useless without pics


----------

